# Another Great Job MCS...



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

:thumbup: Thanks for keeping me in business with jobs like this :thumbsup:


----------



## S&Kpropertyservices (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice. I wonder if vendor #1493 even knows what "Winterization" means?


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Apparently it means disconnect water meter and put up little stickers on all fixtures and sinks.. :whistling2:


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

You can't point the finger at vendor 1493. Who the hell knows who has been in that house and done their own dewint...shoot the sticker clearly says it was done almost 4 months ago. 
I'd be more pissed at the dillweed doing the routines on it than anything. Or for that matter the dillweed in the cubicle reviewing the photos that were submitted for the routine inspections.


I retract previously stated comments IF the remaining fixtures are indeed still winterized and intact. Otherwise, I stand behind my statement.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

All toilets same way. water heater still full.. they did get the disconnecting of the meter part down tho.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

That tells me the house was dewinterized and either a realtor, investor, another contractor or prior homeowner pulled the meter. Seen it a 1000x


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah we did reo initial services andare doing routines on a 250k house. The bank or broker decides to remodel the inside, carpet paint and windows. We go there for a routine in December, meter disconnected but the guys working there apparently decided to get water turned on, but no heat so toilets were full, lines full, but they pulled meter back out when done. It was about 30 degrees outside. Luckily we caught it before anything froze and winterized.


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

whos responsible then? the contractor who winterized or the idiots who didn't re wint the place? ... actually who is going to be held responsible? that's the real question


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

In my situation, if pipes had frozen, 95% confident no one would be held responsible.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

The winterizing contractor is held responsible. Welcome to the winterize liability game. Last time it happened to us we had to hire a lawyer to get the "official notorized" water dept records to prove that "someone" hooked up the meter-CALLED the water dept and had water turned on at the curb and dewinterized the home. 

In our case we never found out who turned the water on at the curb... We think an investor did it. I spoke with a BIG investor who flat out stated they turn water on at EVERY home they may want to purchase and if it freezes so what! They buy it cheaper with damage or there will be new plumbing. He laughed since he said 95% of the replumbs the bank still deducts from purchase price since there are no permits pulled for plumbing repairs. I have learned a ton over the last 1.5 decades of P&P and now using it to MY favor....so beware


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

What blows my mind is so many reo's don't have power on. ALL of our reo's have power on up here. Easier to sell a warm home in the winter....


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

If the property had been winterized properly and then a de-wint was completed, hopefully the wint guy took down the water meter reading when he completed the wint. If the property was de-winterized then the water meter reading will reflect that.


----------



## danny1217 (Feb 8, 2013)

All my properties have the elec and heat on. Problem is, with the use of combo key boxes, too many people have the combo, allowing them access as opposed to electronic boxes the agents use where you need electronic key to match up. Every access to electronic key box is stored per key code so they know who has gained access. Told the Brokers I work with, don't ever want to hear I'm liable for something when access via combo box is so easy. People are in and out of these properties all the time, no real security to property. Went to one recently where there is note on door, Dear Appraisor, door unlocked, please lock when you finish.
Got a call last month on a property. Broker said he went to do a bi-weekly inspect, heat was off, and could I check it out. Someone had turned the water on, turned off the heat and all the pipes froze. Burst pipes, ceiling damages, etc. Asked the broker, who was at the property? he does'nt know, (an agent, inspector, appraisor, another contractor )? I submitted bid for damages and was approved in a couple days.


----------

